# Peddling standing up



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok this is a little embarrassing:blush2: as Ive rode bikes before though this is my first road bike. Now this is gonna sound strange but Ive been riding for a few months now and Ive NEVER tried peddling out of the saddle on this road bike. Ive stood up and coasted but when I tried peddling this morning I almost fell. Something about the handles I just cant seem to balance the bike. Is it the bike or my clumzy azz? Im thinking me because strangely enough Ive done the "no hands" thingy and lived but scared to do the out of saddle peddling as it feels like Ive got two left legs. Any tips?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Shift your gears so you have plenty of resistence. That way when you stand you don't "spin" so freely. You are also going to have to learn to shift your body weight and bike from side to side. I suggest you maybe go to you tube and put in the search engine bicycle sprint or something to that effect and watch other folks. It is a skill that must be learned just like everything else.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Also, I think it's easier to pedal out of the saddle with your hands on the hoods. Don't try to stop the bike from rocking--just let it rock gently as you pedal. As jupiterrn says, shift up a couple of gears before standing so that you have adequate resistance on the pedals. When you first try, pick a medium uphill to try it on, and just try to ride your bike as if you were climbing on a stairmaster machine (i.e., slow and smooth).


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I think it should be fairly natural to pedal out of the saddle. If you think about it, most people probably start their ride that way. I know I do. Hop on the bike, stand up and pedal a few strokes to get up to speed, then sit down. Standing up on a climb or to sprint is another story. It's not hard, but you have to practice to get good at it and make it a fluid motion.

Describe how you are standing up. Where are your hands? What gear are you in? Where is your head? When you stand up, you're actually leaning forward.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*peddling, or pedaling?*

Depends what you're trying to sell.

Spelling nits aside, hand position is significant. Are you trying it with your hands on the top of the bar? You need a wide hand position -- either hoods or drops. And try it first in a high gear (low cadence). Try it going up a moderately steep hill. Move forward, so your hips are well forward of the saddle. Body pretty upright. 

It just takes practice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

At first, try standing up while coasting like you've already done. When you do this make sure your right foot is down (6:00 position). As you're coasting with your hands on the hoods, switch your feet so that the left foot is in the down (6:00) position. If you're coasting down a longish, not very step, incline, try to change position a couple of times. Don't try for any pedal resistance. Just pretend you're in "neutral." When you get so you can easily do this several times (slowly), try to notice what the bike does when you shift feet. When your left foot is down, the bike will lean to the right. It will lean to the left when your right foot is down. Don't worry - this is a natural motion. It's similar to walking. When walking as your left foot goes forward, your right arm will swing back. This natural action serves as a balance. Same on the bike, only instead of swinging back and forth, it swings left and right.

Try that for awhile, then let us know how you're doing.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, as said it's all about the hand position. If I'm on my aero bars and take the slightest pedal with my butt out of the seat, i almost fall over. You need that wide hand position.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol at my spelling Didnt catch that doh.

Ill implement the advice when I ride tommorrow. I usually have my hands on the hood when I tried it. Never tried the drops while standing yet.I figured wider as well like when I was on my MTB so I used the hoods. For whatever reason I never had a problem on my MTB with "pedaling" out of seat. Maybe because the handlebar was much wider. As usual thanks again to you guys. Bare with me Ill get there. :blush2:


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm too shy to "bare" with you.


----------

